# The Big The Bad And The Ugly



## matagordabubba (Jul 21, 2005)

Talk Here In Matagorda About Bringing Back The Big The Bad And The Ugly Fighing Tournament. For Those Of You Who Do Not Know Or Remember It Was One OF Sam Hallmark's Fishing TournamentS That Used To Be Held At The Landing. I Am Really Going To Try And Push To Get The Tournament Back For This Season. It Always Had A Decent Boat Turnout And The Public Turnout Was Always High. I Mean Who Doesn't Want To See A Big Shark! What Are Your Thoughts And Who Would Be Willing To Fish? Does Anybody Have A Copy Of The Old Rules?

The Tournament Was An Entry Plus Calcutta, With Calcutta Insurance.

No Cow Products Or Anything Not Fish Based.

2 Day Tournament With A Weigh In Both Days.

No Sharks Under 100 Pounds Allowed To Weigh In.

Your Thoughts Are Appreciated,

Bubba Simons


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Not a big fan of any tournamnets that kill sharks. Kinda a step backwards


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Cpr 99.8%.


----------



## matagordabubba (Jul 21, 2005)

*Great Point*

That's A Great Point, Maybe The New Big Bad And Ugly Should Be Run Like The Shark Shows In Florida On A Points System And You Measure The Length Of The Shark And Get Bonus Points For The Release And Type Of Release. (ex. Hook Left In No Bonus, Hook Removed = Bonus)


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

matagordabubba said:


> That's A Great Point, Maybe The New Big Bad And Ugly Should Be Run Like The Shark Shows In Florida On A Points System And You Measure The Length Of The Shark And Get Bonus Points For The Release And Type Of Release. (ex. Hook Left In No Bonus, Hook Removed = Bonus)


If it was done as a catch and release, I would try to get a team together and fish it.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Would a 300 lb rule curb the sharkhuggers from sqwealing?*

It seems that a 300lb rule or the measurement equal to 300lbs should be the limit on keepers.That way you would have a few(2-4) sharks taken for the tourny.And lets say they have to be donated to the poor for some good free protein.That would keep the shark huggers from raising too much cain and you could still have an event styled after the old BIG BAD & UGLY!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Shark Tournament*

Lets do it !!!


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

crowmagnum said:


> It seems that a 300lb rule or the measurement equal to 300lbs should be the limit on keepers.That way you would have a few(2-4) sharks taken for the tourny.And lets say they have to be donated to the poor for some good free protein.That would keep the shark huggers from raising too much cain and you could still have an event styled after the old BIG BAD & UGLY!


Its the big sharks that have taken such a beating and they are the ones that should be released alive.
Shark A Thon has proved a catch and release format will work on the beach and I'm of the opinion it'll work offshore.

As for donating the meat, give me a break. 
Shark meat that ain't properly cleaned and iced down shortly after its caught, very quickly turns into rotten trash. So by the time the shark lays in the sum for a day or so getting hauled in from the gulf and hanging on a fish rack at the marina, what would be left wouldn't be fit to fed to any thing but buzzards.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I know of several "Teams" that have been wanting to do the BB&U again. Please keep us posted.

A 300# limit would be a good start, or even, you could just target a particular species like just tigers, or just bulls, or just hammers. 

You could call it The Big, Bad and Ugly Tiger Tourney or Bull or Hammer

The point I am trying to make is Most of the time at Texas City's Tackle Time, a 300+ bull shark wins, because they go by percentage.

Catch and Release would be great, just give points for different species and stuff, 5 ft min measurement, like you see on VS channel.

Just my .02


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

*Shark Tourney*

You would think that most experienced fisherman would want to catch & release these large Sharks. I never saw the point of keeping a 100lb+ Shark, especially those big Hammerheads. It's a waste, keep something smaller...


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Fished it in the past, would fish it again if it was going to be held


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

any new info on this? I would definately be interested in fishing this.


----------



## matagordabubba (Jul 21, 2005)

i will update as the tournament progresses, the next step is to get a committee and determine the rules and set a date. we are looking at late june right now.


bs


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

c&r with a digital pic and the "item of the day" in the photo. most releases , largest , etc.

maybe a slideshow ????


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Tournament Dates*

Late june is the Jaycees TC/LM Tackle Time Tournament in Texas City,
June 22, 2007 to July 4, 2007.

Just something to consider date wise.

Other than that I believe I know of 5 or 6 teams that will fish from here.



matagordabubba said:


> i will update as the tournament progresses, the next step is to get a committee and determine the rules and set a date. we are looking at late june right now.
> 
> bs


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

*Endangered*

i usually dont post here but, i dont think a shark tournament would hurt the shark population. After all they are the ever endangered shark. They are so endangered that you can go to any shrimp boat in july 10 miles from shore and catch them till your arms fall off.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Finally!*

Wow! Someone with some sense! I have had the same thoughts, especially when they put a size limit on them and dropped retention to 1 fish.

2005 - 120 sharks - Galveston Bay 16 ft Jon Boat, biggest - 80# Blacktip

2006 - 150+ sharks - Galveston Bay 16 ft Jon Boat, biggest - 150+# Bull

And starting in April, Gauranteed Every pier report will contain Several Sharks!



jaredchasteen said:


> i usually dont post here but, i dont think a shark tournament would hurt the shark population. After all they are the ever endangered shark. They are so endangered that you can go to any shrimp boat in july 10 miles from shore and catch them till your arms fall off.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

jaredchasteen said:


> i usually dont post here but, i dont think a shark tournament would hurt the shark population. After all they are the ever endangered shark. They are so endangered that you can go to any shrimp boat in july 10 miles from shore and catch them till your arms fall off.


That seems to be the problem with sharks. Someone sees a bunch of sharks behind a shrimp boat, or gets a stringer hit. And next thing you know sharks are everywhere. To many, can't fish.

Only one problem with this, yes there are a lot of smaller sharks around. To many in fact, sharpnose sharks are a problem. Much like the dogfish on the east coast. The predator of smaller sharks are larger sharks, aka tiger, hammers, large bull sharks, etc..

These large speices of sharks are endangered. These will be the sharks that the tournament will be targeting. This is proven fact that the larger speices populations are in trouble. Did rec fishermen do this, No. But the attitude toward sharks in general needs to be changed.

I do not care one way or the other what the tournament does. I do not feel that a shark tournament would hurt the population. But if they hang the shark up for days and leave it for waste. Then my attitude would change, no reason for the waste. A catch a release tournament would be a plus. But CPR tournaments take more to put together.

Either way I hope the details keep getting posted up.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the prob with the old big bad ugly was that the fishermen dumped the dead sharks out by the jetties and they ended back up the river on the tide rise and made all the locals mad and the tourney got bad press out of it.


----------



## captainemil (Aug 12, 2005)

What time of the year?


----------



## captainemil (Aug 12, 2005)

If nothing else donate


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

No kill,and remove the hook.


----------



## ron (Aug 3, 2005)

*Release*

Just cut the leader,the hook will rust out of the shark within 2 weeks with no harm remaining.


----------



## captainemil (Aug 12, 2005)

when is it going to happen?


----------



## Get'rDone (Oct 16, 2006)

NIces Pic....


----------



## M_Undertaker (Feb 12, 2006)

I sure hope they dont choke and die on the lead. When are you talking about doing this shark kill


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

gundoctor said:


> Its the big sharks that have taken such a beating and they are the ones that should be released alive.
> Shark A Thon has proved a catch and release format will work on the beach and I'm of the opinion it'll work offshore.
> 
> As for donating the meat, give me a break.
> Shark meat that ain't properly cleaned and iced down shortly after its caught, very quickly turns into rotten trash. So by the time the shark lays in the sum for a day or so getting hauled in from the gulf and hanging on a fish rack at the marina, what would be left wouldn't be fit to fed to any thing but buzzards.


right on


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

everyone pretty much owns a video camera

how bout a c&r torney w/video proof

maybe mono leaders, 1' or less cable , to make it interesting


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Any new news or did this Idea DIE??


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

I would love to fish in a tournament such as this, but as others, I see no need to kill the shark.

I shark fish most of the summer and usually in site of Galveston Island. Although we do keep a few of the small sharks to eat, We never harvest the larger ones. We probably release somewhere around 100 - 200 sharks a year to fight another day. 

I do understand, it would be hard to draw the public without displaying the days catches, but maybe you could do as some suggested. The fights could be filmed and played for the public at the end of the day! JM.02.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

ron said:


> Just cut the leader,the hook will rust out of the shark within 2 weeks with no harm remaining.


And you get to keep your hand.


----------



## M_Undertaker (Feb 12, 2006)

*1800 pounds and was cought on the heart of a dog *


----------



## Justin C (Dec 11, 2006)

People are so worried about killing, and hanging the fish. They think that if we don't hang them, then the public will not be into it. Just take a look at the shark-a-thon. That is a very well run tournament, with prizes, drawings, and donations that make it worth it. I don't recall how many people fished last year, but the last thing it seemed anyone cared about was seeing what the other guy caught. Besides the limit on sharks is 1 per person, whereas a catch and release tournament, you can make a whole weekend out of it and fight more than one fish. Just my opinion, but shark-a-thon, was run very well and it seemed everyone had a blast doing it, despite the bad weather. Check it out and you can tell it was fun. http://www.sharkathon.com/


----------



## REPOFISH (Jul 19, 2004)

*tournament*

Bringing back the tournament sounds like a good idea and would be even better if you could figure out a CP&R method/format for it. i am one of the founders of the sharkathon tournament and have to agree with everyone that our tournament is a great one and we have a blast doing it without purposely killing the sharks. I am not a sharkhugger but prefer a different style of fishing than the catch and kill tournaments. good luck with your tournament and if you need some information or pointers on how getting the CP&R aspect of it down then give some of us at sharkathon a buzz and we will help you out. www.sharkathon.com


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*Catch and realease all the way.*

If a turnament that was catch and release was put together the entry would be 10X as many and so would the purse with good press to boot. Its a win ,win for all. The days of killing and leaving to rot in the sun are comming to an end fast. We as fishermen and sportsmen need to either adapt or fall by the way of the dinosaur.


----------

